
Suicide rates tripled for US children age 10-to-14 across a decade [pdf] - undefined3840
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db352-h.pdf
======
da-x
Correlates with the rise of the 'Like' button somewhat. But could be a false
correlation.

